# 2012 Jack-O-Lanterns



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Not much time for warts and accents this year but I did manage a dozen or so new JOLs.




























Things 1 and 2 designed these two:









Didn't spend any special time on the ones shown, just sort of mass-produced as quickly as possible, which is odd for me. I'm working on a couple (unshown) that are fairly original I'm pretty sure, so that ought to meet my creativity-high urge (is there a word for that?? I bet the Germans have one, they have a word for everything) for a while.

These are made from craft pumpkins from Hobby Lobby, paper clay, and paint.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

I like! The expressions almost seem natural, not carved in.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thing 1 and Thing 2 did a great job with theirs

I think I like Mr. Sourpuss (the one on the left in the photo right above Thing et al's picture) the best - very grumpily expressive.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Thanks guys! Here are a couple more.




























And this last guy needs fangs or something...he's looking a bit too Fred Flintstone.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

very evil, me likey!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Thanks!

And with that...prop-building is over for me. All that is left is setup, changing light batteries, and praying that nothing fails on Oct. 31!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Nice JOL's Rahnefan!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Nice crop of Jacks!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Sweet! Love the pumpkins designed by Things 1 and 2. The JOL on the vine with the mouth at the bottom is killer too! And leave that last one alone...very subtle, but once you see the face it's very creepy.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Oh these jack'o lanterns are fantastic! Much better than any from a store! Wow, you rocked them out, very cool. I love them all, if that is you at "mass produce mode" I can't wait to see the two you took your time on...really these guys are phenomenal!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

These are great! I really like the expressions. I'm in to the evil, mean looking jack faces and I may use some of these for my own if you don't mind.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

You need to make a tutorial. I LOVE the texture you achieved here...I would have never thought they were store bought. You corrupted them so well!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

fantastic job on those!!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Thanks everybody. Go right ahead jdubbya. Not much to tell deb, just draw, cut, build up with clay, then paint. As always, all I can see is what to improve, or how I liked them better on paper. For example the Drool Snapper (that's the one with the mouth at the bottom) ought to have a bigger mouth, to emphasize the toothiness. Stuff like that. Here's the original idea on an unfinished cardgame mockup: http://www.witchhuntersbarn.com/images/cards/drool-350.jpg

My aim is usually to go traditional but with as much variation as possible, and to muddy the line between a carved and natural face.


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Awesome!! I am so jealous!!!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Those turned out really well! I really like that they each seem to have their own personalities. I would love to make some to add to my collection. Maybe next year.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

look great ..are you done yet?? lol


----------



## yeloowtang (Aug 7, 2012)

They look amazing, looking forward to seeing the 2 other ones you talked about 

keep it up..


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Thanks!

The two I mentioned were the Drool Snapper (the standing-up mouth-at-the-bottom one) and this one:


















Gorilla Glue makes the best foamy drool. You put it on sparingly and let it drip all on its own; it bubbles and turns a pale yellow. But I didn't do that to the Drool Snapper because in the future I might use a pump and hidden basin for a constant trickle of blood or something.

Edit - 
Says Thing 1 (7y.o.): "Great, now just fix the stem so it doesn't look like masking tape painted green."


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, sounds like you have a home grown critic


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Yepper, not hard to guess where he got that from!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Okay, that is cool!


----------



## Marrow (Feb 23, 2011)

These are seriously incredible.
I can't tell you how much I love them.

Amazing, amazing work.


----------



## ben (Oct 18, 2012)

I think the Drool Snapper would make an awesome floor lamp. Just sayin'


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Ohhh I really like these jacks!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I like the variety of your Jack-O-Lanterns. Nice paint job too.


----------



## Haunthunter (Sep 19, 2011)

I like the mean evil ones


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Thank you friends.


----------

